# John Day Thirtymile boat launch - BLM action



## dr.erinabernethy (May 14, 2021)

The BLM is considering action on the Thirtymile boat launch property on the John Day.
Looks like they are considering improving the road and boat launch and/or discontinuing it.
I've pasted the relevant language below and attached the scoping documents. 
They are seeking public comments and there is a public meeting on Nov 4 (info below).

[From the scoping document attached and email I recieved] 
The BLM is considering the following types of actions (See Map 16 for a location overview):
• Sanitation needs; including whether to install one or more vault toilets,
• *Should the Thirtymile boat launch continue operation* and if so, what improvements might be needed for the boat launch itself and adjacent areas including, parking, loading area and adjacent dispersed camping opportunities (See Maps 17 and 18),
• Parking needs at other non-motorized access points (See Maps 19 and 20), and
• Restoration of native vegetation in the former agriculture field where recreation improvements are proposed including treatment of invasive weeds through prescribed burning and spraying herbicide.

Access the project website here: https://go.usa.gov/xsbsG

*Virtual Public Information Meeting: Thursday November 4th, 5:30-7:00 pm (PT)*
Registration Required:  *Click Here to Register*

During this meeting, the BLM will provide a brief presentation regarding natural resources and uses in the area and an overview of the travel and recreation management planning process. There will an opportunity for the public to ask questions about the project or scoping materials.

If you have questions you would like answered during the Public Meeting, please send them via e-mail to: [email protected]
Any other questions please contact Chris Ryan, Project Lead, at the above e-mail or at (541) 416-6743


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up, Dr. Erin.


----------



## dr.erinabernethy (May 14, 2021)

The public meeting happened Nov 4. A recording is on the project website. 
Here is the link for the project website: https://eplanning.blm.gov/eplanning-ui/project/2012186/510
Questions and answers for the public meeting are attached to this post.
The public comment period ends November 24, 2021.

[From the email sent after the public meeting] See below for how to submit your comments.


Written comments can be submitted through the ePlanning website link above.
Comments can be e-mailed to: [email protected]
Comments can be mailed to the BLM Prineville District Office; Attn: Thirtymile Project; 3050 NE Third Street; Prineville, OR 97754
Any other questions please contact Chris Ryan, Project Lead, at the above e-mail or at (541) 416-6743


----------

